# Not a virgin anymore!!!!!!



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I finally got my first peppermill done. It is made of spalted pecan (log from smokingwood box). Also has a few worm holes in it. Lots of soft spots and lots of thin CA glue







Has a Deft finish.

The coffee can is just to give a size reference.

Oh it was also the first piece done on the new Jet.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks nice Bobby!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY NICE, BOBBY !!!!! Love the rustic look....:cheers: 

One question, if I may... When you're filling in the holes with thin CA, how do you go about it. I was turning a pen last night and had a blow out. Squirted a little thin CA on the spot along with some dust....and stuck the whole sucker to the mandrel.sad3sm .Absolutely ruined the mandrel trying to pry the tubes off..LOL.. Went to the Rock and got another mandrel and the guy laughed and told me to just put it back on the lathe and cut it off with a gouge...RIGHT !!! I'm supposed to take a $50 Sorby gouge and RUIN it trying to save a ten buck mandrel. . Tried soaking it overnight in acetone but no luck there.. Guess I should have taken the piece off the lathe and the mandrel before attempting the patch, but this is the first time it has come up. Is that the proper procedure (taking it off the mandrel) to follow ???? just for future reference. 

Looks like you got the new JET performing beautifully.. Personally, I'm having a ball with the BIG PENS...

Congrats on loosing your 'virginity'...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I always just grab one of my old spindle gouges and turn off the bad parts. Glue comes off easy. If a tube is still on the mandrel I just turn it off too . It is only brass and won't hurt the harden ssteel.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks real good Bobby. Did you burnish the grooves?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Used a piece of stainless steel wire and burned the heck out of them









And FYI use something to hold the wire with if you do this. It does get hot.DAMHIKT:headknock


----------

